# Pictures using the Nikkor AF-S Micro 60mm Lens



## Denis McCarthy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Guys

Had a few minutes this afternoon to take a few pictures of a new pen that I received from Russell Miller at RKM Turnings. I used my Nikon Nikkor AF-S Micro lens for these pictures. Russell's pen has a great feel, and excellent fit and finish. Very light too at just 26.57 grams. Highly recommended! Russell's site is here: RKM Turnings | All Products | Online Store Powered by Storenvy


----------



## Haynie (Jan 13, 2013)

Well done.  Nice lens.  Been wanting one for quite a while but can't swing the expense.


----------



## John Den (Jan 13, 2013)

Great Pen, Great Pictures, Superb lens.
Regards,
John


----------



## Denis McCarthy (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks John! And Haynie, thats the down side to the Nikkor lens. Its not cheap. Great for pens though! I love it.

Take care!


----------



## mmayo (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice pen and wonderful photography. Nikon makes great macro lenses.


----------



## Denis McCarthy (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## rkm6460 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey, Denis!  I just noticed via my store that I had some hits from this site...thanks for posting!  Your pics of that pen are amazing...wish I had a bit more skill with my camera!!!


----------



## Denis McCarthy (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks RKM!


----------



## chriselle (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice pictures Dennis.  I'm looking at that macro lens right now but like the others mentioned ...they aren't cheap by any means.  It's a tough call as I'm getting reasonable results with my Nikkor AF-S DX-VR 18-200 and stacking a bunch of shots with different focal lengths.  For example...
Not bad...but not great either.


----------



## JLewis (Feb 17, 2013)

Denis and I both have the kit 18-105 which is a good lens. I sold him this 60mm and now that I have started turning I regret ever doing it. It is on the expensive side (pushing 700 now) but if you turn great pens t will capture that and lead to easy high priced sales.


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 17, 2013)

Pen is great. Photography is AWESOME! I really like your website. It is well organized and the pen displays are easy to travel. At those prices you must be selling a lot of pens! 
Thanks for posting.
gordon


----------



## 76winger (Feb 28, 2013)

How does this lens compare to the 40mm version I've seen? A lot of my shots tend to be in the 38-42 mm range.


----------

